# p12 zertifikat in eigenen KeyStore importieren



## huffle (14. Okt 2014)

Guten morgen;

ich verwende für mein derzeitiges projekt eine soap schnittstelle die ein zertifikat benötigt. Das Zertifikat liegt mir in *.p12 format vor, passwd hab ich auch.
Jetzt hab ich mir mit dem befehl 
	
	
	
	





```
keytool -list -v -keystore D:\Workspace\workspace_netbeans\<Projektname>\src\src\Keystore_new
```
 einen keystore erzeugt.

Jetzt habe ich das problem das mich die verschiedenen quellen in denen ich versucht habe auf eine lösung zu finden verwirrt haben. 
Wie bekomme ich das p12 zertifikat in den keystore hinein? muss ich es erst in's jks formatieren?

Über den post auf Stackoverflow bin ich auf folgende commandzeile gekommen.

```
keytool -importkeystore -srckeystore D:\Netbeans\<Projektname>\src\src\<zertifikatsname>.p12 -srcstoretype PKCS12 -srcstorepass <zertifikatspasswd> -keystore D:\Netbeans\<Projektname>\src\src\Keystore_new -storepass <keystorepasswd>
```
Diese wirft mir aber den fehler 


> Keytool-Fehler: java.io.IOException: failed to decrypt safe contents entry: javax.crypto.BadPaddingException: Given final block not properly padded


???:L :bahnhof:


----------



## huffle (14. Okt 2014)

Okay ich habe das Zertifikat ins "CER" format formatiert und konnte es in den KeyStore Importieren. 
Jetzt habe ich in der -list des KS 2 Einträge, je einen für ein alias.

Wie muss ich das alias "needetZerti" in meine System.setProperty laden? oder muss ich das über das KeyStore objekt laden?


----------



## dzim (16. Okt 2014)

Schau mal hier: java - Use keystore file to run client for a SOAP WS - Stack Overflow
Da stehen in der Antwort die notwendigen Properties. Ist leider bei mir schon etwas lange her, das ich es mit Soap verwendet habe... Kann dir also ausser mit dem Link nicht weiter helfen.


----------

